# Leash & Harness?



## itsmeleet (Feb 27, 2017)

I couldn't find a recent post and wanted to get a updated opinion. I have a hedgehog and she's 4 months old. I wanted to take her outside when the weather gets nice out  I seen a post where to wait until its about 80 degrees and make sure the floor is warm and not too hot. I plan on bringing her playpen outside and sitting close by in case anything tries to get her. 
I read that leashes are bad but I also seen videos and read posts where they trained and got their hedgehog used to the leashes. My hedgehog hates going into a ball and isn't scared of anything or anyone. If she is not familiar with something she will approach and smell it until she is familiar with it. She never goes into a ball and I was wondering if I could try to put the leash on her ? I didn't buy one yet in case its a bad idea but I just wanted to know. I would appreciate any feedback  thank you .


----------



## Poppy_the_hedgie (Nov 14, 2016)

In my opinion it's not worth it at all. What's the point? If you have an enclosed playpen then just put your hedgie in and let them explore. A harness and leash will just stress them.


----------



## itsmeleet (Feb 27, 2017)

Poppy_the_hedgie said:


> In my opinion it's not worth it at all. What's the point? If you have an enclosed playpen then just put your hedgie in and let them explore. A harness and leash will just stress them.


I agree, although my hedgehog loves to explore and has learned to climb out of her play pen. I just thought the leash would be nice so she can explore but I can also keep an eye on her and she can't run away.


----------



## AnnaLK (Jan 30, 2015)

I agree with Poppy. On top of it not being worth it, I think it's also a safety concern. Just because she doesn't ball up often doesn't guarantee she won't, especially in a new environment. Remember, that's their only defense. If she balls up with the harness on, she can really hurt herself. Best just keep an eye on her while outside.


----------



## jamandbiscuits16 (Feb 5, 2015)

My hedgehog goes at all the time and loves free roaming. As long as you keep an eye on them, you won't have any problems  A harness seems like a ton of work! Definitely watch out if it's an area with other pets. Don't want your hedgie finding dog poop!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

